# Long Winter Stays in Portugal.



## Pauljenny (Mar 28, 2021)

This week's Portugal News..
Page 19:



It says that Portugal will allow UK visitors to to stay 6 months, overwintering.
Could this be the breakthrough, we've been hoping for ?


----------



## witzend (Mar 28, 2021)

How will it work for us travelling thru France and Spain's borders I can see if you enter Portugal direct by air it should be OK


----------



## maingate (Mar 28, 2021)

Things might change quicker than you think. I cannot say more as it will be deemed political.


----------



## izwozral (Mar 28, 2021)

Expect half of the WC members to descend on you Paul.


----------



## Glass man (Mar 29, 2021)

Please be careful, as I understand the situation if you fly back from Portugal to UK then you might not have any problems leaving Portugal BUT what happens when you thy to leave the Schenegen area from another country after overstaying the 90 days?
Also what happens when you try to re-enter Schenegen area next time?
I think it is possible to apply for a two or even five year visa for Schenegen but don't know how to do so.


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 29, 2021)

Border. Rousing at midnight on 180th day would put you in Spain at start of next block of 90 days wouldn’t it? Not that many could cross bang on modnight


----------



## witzend (Mar 29, 2021)

***** said:


> And traveling by road is another story, because you need to get back!


I don't think its done to encourage motor homes as they passed a new law recently banning wild camping to discourage us from visiting Portugal


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 29, 2021)

[QUOTE="witzend, post:  
Snip :
discourage us from visiting Portugal
[/QUOTE]
Discourage indiscriminate, inconsiderate , mindless Wildcamping, IMHO.

There's plenty of Aires available for those who don't want long stays on campsites


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 29, 2021)

izwozral said:


> Expect half of the WC members to descend on you Paul.



That's my cunning plan, Ral.
If each one brings me 2 jars of Marmite and a box of Yorkshire teabags, we'll be able to open a shop..
Kerching !!


----------



## REC (Mar 29, 2021)

I think, if this happens, it would be done with knowledge of the Schengen rules. Of which Portugal must be aware....maybe a free visa or similar. We have to credit those changing the rules with awareness of the pitfalls, surely? .


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 29, 2021)

We've already noticed vast improvements in how things are done, this last year, or so.
Applying for passports, driving licences and other tasks have been made so much easier, by government agencies having to throw out the old, restrictive practices .
We're confident that the log jams and obstacles thrown up by Brexit, will be brushed aside and turned to advantages, by Portugal and Spain..They are very pragmatic people.


----------



## izwozral (Mar 29, 2021)

Like what you are saying Paul. Common sense prevailing.


----------



## harrow (Mar 29, 2021)

Pauljenny said:


> This week's Portugal News..
> Page 19:View attachment 95527
> It says that Portugal will allow UK visitors to to stay 6 months, overwintering.
> Could this be the breakthrough, we've been hoping for ?



*So are you going to spend winter in the UK*


----------



## witzend (Mar 29, 2021)

Pauljenny said:


> Discourage indiscriminate, inconsiderate , mindless Wildcamping, IMHO.
> 
> There's plenty of Aires available for those who don't want long stays on campsites


The quote above sounds like You've joined the anti motorhome brigade there's always a few that fit it but the majority aren't 

The way they cram them in on Portuguese aires not likely  and it'll only be worse now with all wild spots banned just spent 15 months avoiding contact with others.


----------



## Biggarmac (Mar 29, 2021)

The new aires that have been built in the run up to the ban are better specked than the older ones.  
The article looks to me to be aimed at people flying in, not motorhomers.


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 16, 2021)

Portugal has a 90 day rule the same as the rest of Schengen, it is not a new rule, it has always been there. It is unlikely to change.


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 26, 2021)

witzend said:


> The quote above sounds like You've joined the anti motorhome brigade there's always a few that fit it but the majority aren't
> 
> The way they cram them in on Portuguese aires not likely  and it'll only be worse now with all wild spots banned just spent 15 months avoiding contact with others.


Very true.

Anti Motorhome Brigade ?
More like The Anti Mindless Cretin, With Neither Common Sense Nor Imagination Brigade. !
We've watched the ever growing tide of these individuals piling in since we first arrived in 1999.
The vans got bigger.... Then they started towing trailers.. Then they plonked down for the winter, bragged about it on social meeja...
The rest is history.

Some of my best friends are wildcampers.


----------

